
53% did not delete FB or tighten their privacy settings post Cambridge Analytica - Sonnol53
https://www.besttechie.com/report-majority-did-not-delete-facebook-or-tighten-their-privacy-settings/
======
georgebarnett
A single poll on a Silicon Valley social bubble chat app is not an appropriate
way to draw any conclusions regarding a 2 billion person service.

It’s embarrassing the author is even suggesting it’s relevant.

------
marssaxman
I didn't change my privacy settings, because I already assume that everything
I do on Facebook is essentially public, like any other bulletin board type
service.

Also, I only connect to Facebook via Chrome, on my desktop Mac at home, where
I use Firefox for all other browsing; on my phone and laptops, I don't use
Messenger or connect to Facebook at all. I'm sure they have found sneaky ways
of figuring out more about me than I'd prefer, but not so much that additional
security precautions seem worthwhile.

------
mrnobody_67
Alternative headline: 47% of users tightened their privacy settings or deleted
Facebook post Cambridge Analytica

~~~
jaclaz
Yep, though actually 9% had no Facebook (before and after the Cambridge
Analytica scandal) so they should be removed form the base altogether, they
are part of the survey sample but not of the Facebook userbase i.e.:

100% = 100-9=91

53/91=58% did not change anything

24/91=26% tightened settings

14/91=15% deleted account

+/\- 1% due to rounding

------
jprissi
Not everyone cares about privacy and you can't force them to. It's still a
good thing to try to sensitize as much persons as possible but we can't be
surprised when some of them don't feel concerned. And there are probably also
some people who had already set their privacy settings before.

------
scottie_m
If nearly 14% did, that’s amazing and a much larger percentage than I would
have ever expected. Of course depending on the methodology, and given the
diversity of FB accounts, 5000 in a survey is probably meaningless. Still,
let’s give it a huge error bar and say it’s between 7% and 21%. That’s still a
ton of people, and you have to wonder if they were people central to the
content and networks that keep others around.

The only way to tell will be the trend, not the snapshot.

------
ggg9990
I already had my privacy settings where I wanted them (about 90% of the way to
“fully public all the time”)

------
trinkletingas
As long as I get completely irrelevant ads, I like to think I am fine. :-)

